# dekompilieren



## Nepster (16. Dez 2012)

Hey gibt es ein Programm wo ich java plugin dekompilieren kann und ändern kann

ich benutze jd-gui.exe damit kann ich alles sehen gibt es aber ein Programm wo ich alles umändern kann direkt ohne eclips alles rein zu kopieren?


----------



## tröööt (16. Dez 2012)

es GIBT java-decompiler ... wie sinnvoll allerdings der code ist den du daraus bekommst hängt davon ab was mit diesem nach dem compilen noch so alles gemacht wurde .. z.b. obfuscation, shrinking, byte-code-overloading ... und und und ...

auch ist es wichtig das es in der lizenz erlaubt ist ... und hier muss es ausdrücklich erlaubt sein ... die ausrede : "es wurde ja nicht explizit verboten" zählt nicht ... und es wäre sowohl ohne ausdrückliche erlaubnis als auch natürlich mit explizitem verbot zumindest in deutschland eine straftat und würde gegen das urheberrecht verstoßen ...

da jedoch FAST alle projekte die es in ihrer lizenz erlauben decompiler darauf anzuwenden eh bereits als source zugänglich sind (gibt hier und da ein paar ausnahmen) solltest du lieber gleich nach diesem suchen anstatt zu versuchen möglicherweise obfucated code zu de-compilen ...

es wäre sicherlich möglich ein programm zu schreiben mit dem man class-files "direkt" editieren kann ... aber dort würde im backend auch nichts weiter gemacht als de-compiling ... eventuelle aufbereitung ... und anschließendes re-compiling ...


----------



## Sehales (16. Dez 2012)

tröööt er meint ob es nen Decompiler gibt der editieren kann.... dass es DC's gibt weiß er...
Ich sage dazu nur soviel: Let me google that for you
Habs nicht getestet aber es gibt zich decompiler bei denen steht "mit Editor"...


----------



## Nepster (16. Dez 2012)

oh ok danke werde mir das mal angucken es ist für minecraft plugins .. und da darf ich es_

Ja genau danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2012)

Kostenlos und recht brauchbar ist das Eclipse-PlugIn JD Eclipse.

Ansonsten genügt es doch, wenn du einmal alles mit JD dekompilierst und dann in Eclipse oder einen anderen Editor kopierst. Dann wird der Decompiler nicht mehr benötigt. :bahnhof:


----------



## tröööt (16. Dez 2012)

naja ... wie gesagt : ein "de-compiler mit editor" wird im backend sicher nichts anderes machen als normal de-compilen ... das ganze in nem recht brauchbaren editor anzeigen ... und beim "speichern" gleich wieder zu compilen ... denn einen direkt CLASS-editor ... naja ... wird es sicher geben ... aber für normale entwickler dürfte das zu umfangreich sein ...


----------

